# repairing dash pad cracks



## lucas (Nov 22, 2001)

okay, i have one small bad section on the dash pad of my 84 gti. i would like to patch it up, if i can- if there is a way that is easier/cheaper/somewhat durable in comparison to replacing it with new or finding a clean one. i know that there are vinyl repair kits around. are they any good? any other suggestions?


----------



## new2dub (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: repairing dash pad cracks (lucas)*

Repairing dash cracks cleanly is a skill! I do it with a plastic welder, texture material and then the repair has to be dyed. I have a bit of experience (and the tools), and I would rate my repairs at 80-90%. If you want 100% contact a Body Shop and ask them to refer you to someone that they use - dashboards get broken in collisions and thefts. If you like to tinker and want to do it yourself, try Eastwood for the tools. Good Luck


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: repairing dash pad cracks (new2dub)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I do it with a plastic welder, texture material and then the repair has to be dyed. [HR][/HR]​Can you expand on this?


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: repairing dash pad cracks (4Rings)*

yes, please....

hey look, new icons!


----------



## new2dub (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: repairing dash pad cracks (4Rings)*

First go to the Eastwood Body Tools site - a picture is worth ----
I know of two types of plastic welders. The one I have looks like a soldering tool for electronics with a paddle on the end rather than a point. 
Regarding the crack; take down the bulging material on both sides of the crack with sandpaper or a surform (carefully). V-Notch the crack itself so that you can get the tools and fill material in there and melt/fuse together the sides and fill to make it one. The top surface from this step should be smooth (if you're patient). Sand it down so that it is slightly lower than the surrounding surface. Apply texture material and then gently press a texture (?) mold (?) - a thin piece of plastic with a texture that matches the rest of the dash - on the material and then carefully remove. It works like a jello mold. Now you have to dye the repaired area, or the whole dash, so that they match. I use SEM brand but I happen to have a pamphlet from The Paint Bull in front of me which has the colors and tools.
There might be a way to cold or chemical weld but as of now I haven't used one.
Good Luck


----------

